# Como desperdiciar el tiempo en épocas de COVID-19



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2020)

Estaba buscando alguna forma medianamente productiva de usar un viernes de cuarentena virosica y lpqlp,  y encontré un MP3 player que un compañero de trabajo había tirado a la basura hace como 5 años y que yo rescaté cartoneando. El ociso es un Philips GoGear Mix que supuestamente no cargaba la batería interna pero que en casa cargó un par de veces y anduvo muy bien.
Luego de tres años lo rescaté muerto de un cajón de mi hijo y ya ni siquiera cargaba (12hs conectado a un cargador de celu y nada) y decidí abrirlo para buscar la batería y ver de cambiarla.


Seis tornillos lleva el hdrmp!!! Con un video de youtube (para otro GoGear claro) aprendí a desarmarlo y sacar la tapa de plástico del display y los pulsadores de avance y retroceso...y los fucken 6 tornillos.
Ahí apareció la batería:

La busqué en ML y encontré un solo proveedor que trae una MUY parecida (2mm mas larga) por u$s22 solidarios flete incluido.....10 veces mas de lo que cuesta un reproductor de MP3, Flac y WAV en China.

Resumiendo, quité la batería guardé todo en una bolsita identificada y que se vaya a la mier#$#&++$#
Y perdí como cuatro horas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2020)

Andá a la terraza , pincha con cuidado la batería y quitale el gas apretándola , luego cianoacrilato en la perforación.

A cargar y amén hermano !


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2020)

1º paso, establecer prioridades, si es que tienes muchas cosas pendientes que has estado pateando , hacer una lista y determinar cada tarea puede hacer que sea más efectivo que en el aire. Onda determinados arreglos de la casa que hace rato que vienes pateando.

En mi caso no tenía tantas cosas pendientes, aunque si tenía eso de poner en condiciones mi PC para formatearla e instalarle un SO que anduviese mejor (aunque puede que la versión que tenía estuviese fallado). Dado que tengo que resguardar la data y luego tuve que experimentar, fuer un engorro, pero decidí a hacerlo antes de que termine la cuarentena.

Otra cuestión que uno puede optar es adquirir conocimientos en determinados temas y/o perfeccionar los que tiene .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> hacer una lista y determinar cada tarea puede hacer que sea más efectivo que en el aire.


Hace un año, cuando desmembré el monitor trc, recuperé una lista de prioridades en un posit pegado en la pantalla. 
La lista tenia cuatro o cinco años y de las 7 u 8 cosas enumeradas sólo había una realizada y fue la reparación de una cadena musical, que llevaba años arrinconada.
La cadena volvió a estar arrinconada, la lista no se volvió a tocar hasta el cirujeo del monitor.. y de lo demás ya ni recuerdo que era, ni que hice con la lista.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 10, 2020)

Y no es posible armar un reproductor? Alimentando directamente sin batería.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Y no es posible armar un reproductor? Alimentando directamente sin batería.


Lo deje sin batería y probé de usar la conexión USB para alimentarlo...pero sin batería no dá señales de vida....y sacar cables de adentro..no sé, por que la bateria tiene 3 cables y no tengo muchas ganas de adivinar que corno conectar ahí para que el aparatejo lo reconozca, aunque serviría para perder mas tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> aunque serviría para perder mas tiempo



🕺 💃 🕺💃


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 27, 2020)

Hola queridos amigos.
Desde antes, mucho antes de que aparezca el bicho por el mundo, yo estuve pensando como hacer un
frecuencímetro, que es un instrumento muy útil, a bajo costo y con la sencillez de poder ser armado 
por un novato con elementos que se consiguen en cualquier lado.
Según me explicaba un ingeniero electrónico amigo mio, el frecuencímetro se basa en un oscilador como
el 555 , pero además se debe leer la frecuencia a la cual oscila.
Me pasó el siguiente esquema, que es un oscilador de relajación.


Alguno podría decirme , suponiendo que este oscile , como puedo medir esas oscilaciones ?
Muchas gracias a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2020)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> este oscile , como puedo medir esas oscilaciones ?


Y....con un osciloscopio por que frecuencímetro no tenés, o con un tester que tenga entrada para medir frecuencia si lo podes conseguir prestado.

PD: con un solo 74HC04 podes hacer lo mismo....pero no me suena muy católico ese circuito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2020)

Hola a todos , creo que la salida serias conprar en una tienda China un frequenzimetro digital en forma de Kit , veer mejor en : frequencimetro digital radio frequencia - Compre frequencimetro digital radio frequencia com envio grátis no AliExpress version
Lo precio $$  seguramente es assesible , nada de otro mundo , cosa que antiguamente era otra estoria conpletamente diferente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 27, 2020)

Hola Gracias *Sres. Dr. Zoidberg y Daniel Lopes.*
Según veo un frecuencimetro digital para montar se consigue por poco dinero, puesto en casa.
Voy a ver si después de la cuarentena, si Dios quiere, me pongo en marcha para comprarlo.
Muchas Gracias a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2020)

Para seguir perdiendo un poco mas de tiempo (esperando que se me pase la bronca por los trafos calentones), estuve ordenando un poco un mueble del lavadero donde la cantidad de porquerías había crecido desmesuradamente. En ese interín encontré una lámpara de plástico que mi hija usaba cuando era pequeña por que le daba miedo la oscuridad. Intenté rescatarla para ver si aún funcionaba y los plásticos se me deshicieron en las manos!!!!  --> Bien!! Ya encontré algo para desarmar y perder un poco de tiempo!!
La primer cosa rara es que el switch del encendido parecía el de un potenciómetro...y seguía girando luego...
Pregunté a la Sra. Zoidberg que me acompañaba en la depuración del mueble si eso era un dimmer, a lo que respondió afirmativamente  . Cuando intenté presionar la cajita de donde salía la perilla...también se deshizo en cientos de pedazos (no pregunten el porqué) y me quedé con esto en la mano:

Cool!!!! El dimmer tiene los 4 diodos por que el coso negro es un tiristor de 600V 600mA (será mas barato que poner un triac y quitar los diodos??)
El asunto es que no le veo "dispositivo de disparo" pero mañana probaré si anda por que pinta bueno para asociárselo al soldador Ajax de 30W que a veces calienta demasiado...
El PCB es de 25x27mm...una miniatura, pero no taaan miniatura como para meterlo en el mango del soldador. En fin...veremos que hace este circuitito.

PD: El mueble quedó ordenado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El PCB es de 25x27mm...una miniatura,


 
Dentro de un enchufe grandotón ¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2020)

Jajaja....estoy pensando donde meterlo y que ocupe mínimo espacio.
Los enchufes grandes no tienen mucho espacio adentro...todo va destinado a la conexion y ruteo de los cables....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 6, 2020)

Pues ma han dado una idea para intercalar un dimmer de esos...


Si la fuente se quema y la caja está bien.. se guarda la caja para futuros proyectos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 11, 2020)

Para hacerla corta, arreglar aquello que hace rato que uno viene pateando, así como tratar de recuperar o incluso leer determinado libro, etc .
Entre otras cosas. En mi caso, fueron arreglos hogareños en casa y otras dos mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Para hacerla corta, arreglar aquello que hace rato que uno viene pateando


No es tan así. Se trata de perder el tiempo haciendo cosas que aparentan ser algo colgado en el tiempo pero que es algo ridículo por que no sirve para nada


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 12, 2020)

buen dia a todos. durante la cuarentena dos de mis equipos de audio me dieron un rato de entretenimiento. el marantz del cual les subo fotos, los selectores de entrada de tape fallaban, desarme limpieza con limpiacontactos y luego lubricante en aerosol y listo. el otro es una lectora de cd technics 480a que no lee los cd, esta esta complicada pues no encuentro repuesto. por lo que vi el laser puede estar agotado y este por mas que lo intentes ajustar tiene un sistema que regula la intensidad automaticamente. asi que decidi, por las dudas. desarmarlo y limpiarle los lentes a ver si tenia suerte pero no hubo caso. si hay alguien que conoce donde conseguir este lector les agradezco la info. luego subo fotos, por el momento estoy en el traajo. bueno espero disfruten las fotos de la bestia. saludos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 12, 2020)

Desperdiciando el tiempo en tiempos de COVID 19 Remanofacturando MP3 





Aprovechando el Tiempo en Tiempos de COVID 19 Construyendo mini CNC


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2020)

¿Para qué quieres esos mp3 ? 
Tengo 4 ó 5 muertos de risa y estropeándose las baterías de no usarlos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Para qué quieres esos mp3 ?
> Tengo 4 ó 5 muertos de risa y estropeándose las baterías de no usarlos.



Se remanofacturan para implementarlos en juguetes electrónicos, pero pienso hacer una mini consola de 8 canales pero con otros que tengo que si tienen buena pantalla y memoria interna


----------

